# Too skinny?



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, I need opinions. Remy is 1 year and 1 month old and is 64lbs. I am a dog trainer and see people with overweight dogs constantly. However, almost everyone I meet makes the comment that Remy is "too skinny" and "looks starved". When I asked my vet, he said that Remy is the perfect weight and that most dogs are overweight so people aren't used to seeing a healthy dog. Remy gets 2 cups of dry food (Hi Tek Naturals grain free) and various vegetables with each meal. He gets a raw egg once a week. He also gets a glucosamine powder supplement on his food once a day which I wet a tiny bit so it makes a gravy that he just loves. He gets various treats throughout the day but they are small and it is not a calorie overload by any means. He is very active as he comes everywhere with me (works with me!). He gets plenty of exercise and sleeps so well at night.

I'm just wondering if you all think that he is too skinny. I don't want to 'starve' him... I want to do what's right and have him be totally healthy.

I can feel his ribs but I can't see individual ribs.



















Here you can see his muscles:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

To me he looks a little on the skinny side, but they do go through an awkward gangly phase about that time, so maybe that's what he is going through and just needs to fill out some yet?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

He also appears a little thin to me but as Jennifer said they do go through that gangly stage. But it would not be detrimental to him to up his calorie intake slightly, in my opinion. How tall is he?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Honestly I think he looks fine. He is a very lean dog. Most people aren't used to seeing 'fit' dogs and think that them being overweight is the norm. Plus, I'd rather see them a little too light than a little too heavy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like he's dropped weight from your siggy picture to the last picture, both on the hydrant. He actually looks a lot thinner to me. The last picture I can see his hip bone and definitely his back bone. Might be the way you have him on the hydrant, though.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He reminds me so much of my son's dog Cooper. Cooper is solid muscle, eats like a horse, and looks thin. If he eats wells, and is healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. My guy Hobbes was super skinny, but never could put on weight. Better too thin, than too heavy!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I always thought Bayne was on the skinny side and took him in just to be weighed, the vet said he could stand to lose 5 lbs. then, he was 70lb and she wanted him at 65lb at 13 months, I was feeding him 4 c a day of Purina PPLB now at 18 months he's 75lbs and she says he's perfect. He gets fed 3 3/4 c. a day of Oven Baked Tradition Fish and Chicken and just a few treats a day, I play catch with his old Purina kibble and a milk bone for when he goes in his crate.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He is very slender but does not look starved by any stretch of the imagination. 

You say 2 cups of dry food with each meal--two meals per day? so four cups total per day? There's no way her could be starving or too thin on that much food. He's just an active dog with a good muscular build. 

I'd listen to your vet. Perhaps come up with a handy-dandy line to dish out when people makes comments. Something like, "Actually, his weight is perfect according to his vet."


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My Echo (ChocLab) was very slender like Remy at a year. By two years she'd filled out and was about 5 lbs more and stayed within a couple pounds of this her entire 12 years. I never had to worry about her getting heavy. She just always stayed at a good weight. I wouldn't worry. Especially if your vet thinks he's fine. Remy's lucky to have skinny genes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would put weight on him (probably 3-5 pounds). I keep my dogs lean and muscular but you can see Remy's hips & spine very clearly. 

Did he just shed out ? or is his coat that sparse normally? Maybe more fats are needed?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with the others who said a good 3-5 pounds on him wouldn't hurt him at all. What are you currently feeding him? Maybe a better source of protein that could make him gain a little bit of weight.

I know how you feel about seeing overweight dogs a lot. I work at a doggy daycare and there are a TON of dogs that come in that are overweight, it's so sad to see them like that!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He gets 2 cups total daily but veggies at every meal and an egg once a week. I will increase him to 3 cups total daily and see how he does. The vet says he is perfect but I just want him healthy. His coat is very thin. I did recently give him a good brushing out because he was shedding a TON so it is thinner than normal... but i do wish it was more flowy and long.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

2 cups of food is not very much for him. What brand are you feeding? It depends a lot on that factor. How are you giving/preparing the veggies? I think increasing to 3 cups is a good idea.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

kwhit said:


> It looks like he's dropped weight from your siggy picture to the last picture, both on the hydrant. He actually looks a lot thinner to me. The last picture I can see his hip bone and definitely his back bone. Might be the way you have him on the hydrant, though.


 I was thinking the same thing too. But I'm not a vet. If you trust your vet then I think he's fine. We feed Sadie (1yo) 3 level cups of food a day of Canidae All life Stages. Although, Sadie would be okay if she lost 3-5lb. She's not overweight, but she toes the line. If you exercise him that much, he might need a higher caloric intake than what you are giving him.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

You might want to up his food a little. I'm feeding Lucca 2.5 - 3 cups daily (depending on his mood to eat) of fromm pork & applesauce. He gets an egg 2-3 times a week and treats everyday in moderation. Lucca is also on the lean side and he weighs only 65 Ibs at 18 months now. I forgot to add that he gets about 1-2 mile walk a day and 2 times of off leash running per week.

How much are you exercising Remy? If he is an active dog, you will have to up his food intake.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is VERY active. I'd say 2-3 miles/day would be on the LOW side of how much he runs. I'm feeding hi-tek naturals grain free. I'll up his food. He gets raw veggies... mainly carrots, broccoli, spinach, zucchini, squash. sometimes fruits as well... apples, banana


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I'm feeding hi-tek naturals grain free.


Here's their feeding guide:

Instructions (Feeding, Sizing, Etc.):

Dog Weight Recommended Food Daily
3 – 12lbs. ½ to 1 cup
12 - 25lbs. 1 – 1 ½ cips
25 – 40lbs. 1 ½ - 3 cups
40 – 65lbs. 3 – 4 cups
65 – 80lbs. 5 – 6 cups

Remy weighs 64 lbs. right? Where on earth did you come up with feeding him only 2 cups a day? I know that the label is sometimes off a little and you have to adjust it to your own dog, but that's a difference in what they recommend and what you're feeding. Especially if he should be weighing more.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He looks thin to me.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

kwhit said:


> Here's their feeding guide:
> 
> Instructions (Feeding, Sizing, Etc.):
> 
> ...


You can't really base your feeding on the directions on the bag of food. Every dog is different depending upon their energy and activity level and you need to adjust accordingly. in my experience, most bags of food have recommendations that are too high for most dogs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> You can't really base your feeding on the directions on the bag of food. Every dog is different depending upon their energy and activity level and you need to adjust accordingly. in my experience, most bags of food have recommendations that are too high for most dogs.


I'm well aware of this since I sold high end dog foods for over 35 years and that's why I had added that you have to adjust it to your own dog's need. But you can tell that Remy is thin and needs his food to be closer to the label recommendation than what he is currently being given.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Remy  ! He looks rather thin,but it might be a stage.My boy is kind of bulky built,but at 11 months he was skinny.So..I would definitely up his food,since he is also very active,as you pointed out.There is a difference in the similar photos,is there anything that's different,that might have affected Remy's weight?Maybe his coat is a little less due to nutrition,but it might be he's shedding.If it's too warm it might be affecting him(weight and coat)I'm pretty sure it is hot in Texas now...and so on. Don't worry,though,his coat will come out!He's young,until the age of 3 or 4 they get fluffier and fluffier. We're still in the process with my boy-this winter he looked a fluffy bear.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> He is VERY active. I'd say 2-3 miles/day would be on the LOW side of how much he runs. I'm feeding hi-tek naturals grain free. I'll up his food. He gets raw veggies... mainly carrots, broccoli, spinach, zucchini, squash. sometimes fruits as well... apples, banana


With that much activity, and only 2 cups of food a day, he's not going to have any fat on him so very little reserve energy. I agree that you could up his food to 3 cups a day, and then watch him carefully to make sure he doesn't put on more than you want. Tucker gets 3 or just shy of 3 cups per day. Being Tucker, he'd eat 3 more if I put them out! :doh: But he looks really good to me. When I feel him, I feel muscle. 

Be sure to refer to the body composition chart on a regular basis: Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he lost a bit of weight because he didn't eat for two days a week or so ago after he was near a bitch in heat (another trainers bitch). I was only feeding him 2 cups a day because I am giving him so many fruits/veggies... I that that would make up the extra calories?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And yes,unfortunately it is VERY warm here!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And looking again at that hydrant pic I posted... That's not a good representation of his weight.. I think the position he's in made it look worse...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

5c32323d.mp4 video by Ashley631 - Photobucket

There's a video of him playing this past Tuesday... Maybe you can tell his weight better in the video?


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Just my gut opinion but your dog looks very thin and his face and body looks like he's 6 months old. It's great to keep your dog lean but 2 cups for an active puppy is not near enough nutrition for him to develop good bone mass and muscle. Our 12 year old cocker eats 1.5 cups per day of high quality food and weighs 32 lbs.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with many of the others, that Remy is too thin. I would increase his food to at least 3 cups, maybe even 4 cups. At 13 months, he is probably still growing, and needs complete nutrition. An earlier post showed the manufacturer of his food recommends up to 6 cups per day at 65 to 80 pounds. Remy is at an in-between weight, so 4 cups does not seem like too much. 

I do not know what fruits or vegetables you are feeding Remy. Or whether they are cooked or raw. However, dogs are basically carnivores--they eat meat primarily. I believe the dog food you are using is a quality food, and that would be a sufficient diet for Remy, if you feed him the recommended amount.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Perfect, I already upped his food tonight at dinner!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I just watched the video, and to me, Remy looks way too thin. His head looks too large for his body. Another thought is that the camera usually adds weight to the person/dog being filmed.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I really thought he was the right weight... I made sure he didn't get too overweight and put too much on his hips  I already upped his food tonight and I'll continue.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Here's their feeding guide:
> 
> Instructions (Feeding, Sizing, Etc.):
> 
> ...


Pretty much this, if he's active he should be eating more and 2 cups is not enough at all. I would recommend maybe 8 cups a day until he starts filling out which shouldn't take long maybe a week or 2 but keep in mind if a human trains and eats little he loses weight you need to make sure you get enough calories. the 2000 calories is designed for people at a weight of 200 pounds, so if your dog is 64 pounds he should be getting around 640 calories a day. Though I usually go by that system for myself and dogs and they turn out great and are always in great shape and weight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is always hard this first few years to find the correct balance of food. You do want them lean and with enough caloric & nutritional intake to not only build strong and healthy bodies, but as lustrous a coat as their genetics allow. You don't want extra weight on them though.

You may need to up the food and then decrease it, but you, IMO, have started the process of learning how their food needs change and need adjusting throughout their lives.

I have a 4 year male who eats a couple of pounds of meat a day plus pureed veggies with occasional fruit and I sent him for a weekend away - because it is so hot here I sent kibble (Fromm's Surf & Turf) that he eats a few times a week - 1.5 cups for each of the 4 meals (so 3 cups a day). Well my friend upped it by 1/2 cup because he felt it just was not enough for my boy  So, I have started adding some wild rice to his meals to increase his calories although it is summer, he is out working hard a few times a week and so needs additional calories.

Let your dog show you how much he needs - I think he looks pretty good in the siggy hydrant pic; he has nice chest, hip, spine and rib coverage and his coat looks shinier and softer.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my I thought Remi looked fine...looks a lot like my girl Holly. I have two pups, one is the stocky thick short type....that's Misty and Holly is taller and much leaner...longer legs body snout...etc. I do give her more food than Misty, she gets about 1.5 cups 2xs a day Misty get 1 cup 2xs a day plus both get carrots and regular treats. I'm going to try to post a pi true..I have to get to work, so I'll see what I have on here....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have an iPad can't figure out how to post a pic...oh well Holly looks just like Remi


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> I think he lost a bit of weight because he didn't eat for two days a week or so ago after he was near a bitch in heat (another trainers bitch). I was only feeding him 2 cups a day because I am giving him so many fruits/veggies... I that that would make up the extra calories?


Most of the veggies and fruits will do little for weight gain, that is why many add them to the diet to try and take weight off an overweight dog. They add bulk so the dog has that full sensation but little caloric value - although LOTS of vitamin value.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> I really thought he was the right weight... I made sure he didn't get too overweight and put too much on his hips  I already upped his food tonight and I'll continue.


Good to hear, I thought your Remy looked a little thin and could use maybe 3-5 additional pounds. He's a youngster too, they don't seem to fill out until they're a little older and unaltered males seem to be a little leaner too IMO. 

My Remy eats 2.5 cups per day, he weighs 73 lbs. My Vet was very happy with his overall condition and weight at his 1 yr. check up. When I adopted him he only weighed 59 lbs. and she wanted him to gain 15-20 lbs.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a little bit of a spinoff question regarding raw veggies. Can dogs digest raw veggies like carrots and stuff. I was under the impression that they had to be mashed up in order for their systems to digest it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can either cook/steam veggies or run them thru a blender - I use a VitaMixer. This breaks down the veggies enough so the nutrients are readily available 

But you know, they must get some benefit regardless of preparation since how many dogs eat grass? Right now my Towhee is raiding the veggie bin.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> You can't really base your feeding on the directions on the bag of food. Every dog is different depending upon their energy and activity level and you need to adjust accordingly. in my experience, most bags of food have recommendations that are too high for most dogs.


My vet recommended lowering the amount stated on the bag, she explained that the manufacturer bases the amounts on averages and not actual, they don't take into consideration activity, location, bone structure and of course not the breed specific (even though there's a picture of a Golden on many dog food brands). LOL


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> You can either cook/steam veggies or run them thru a blender - I use a VitaMixer. This breaks down the veggies enough so the nutrients are readily available
> 
> But you know, they must get some benefit regardless of preparation since how many dogs eat grass? Right now my Towhee is raiding the veggie bin.


I want a VitaMix, considering starting my cats and Bayne on somewhat of a Green Smoothie addition to their regular meals. Been reading up on this and found a couple of Smoothie recipes strictly for pets....(2 for dogs and 1 for cats)

*POOCHIE’S GOURMET GREEN SMOOTHIE*
*Yields 1 doggy bowl (1 cup)*
1 cup kale
1 banana
1 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon kelp (granules or powder)*
*​ 
*FIDO’S DREAM**
Yields 1 doggy bowl (1 cup)*
1 cup spinach
1 apple
1 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 capsules fish oil (pour on the smoothie, in the bowl)_Add some torn nori sheets; dogs love it!_
​ 
*FLUFFY’S DELIGHT** (cat)
Yields approximately 10 servings*

1 cup wheatgrass clippings (or any other grass, not sprayed)
1 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 capsules fish oil (pour on the smoothie, in the bowl)
Pinch of catnip (optional)
_
You can freeze it in an ice-cube tray and serve it by the cube_.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Those puppy smoothies sound great for them!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Alright, I need opinions. Remy is 1 year and 1 month old and is 64lbs. I am a dog trainer and see people with overweight dogs constantly. However, almost everyone I meet makes the comment that Remy is "too skinny" and "looks starved". When I asked my vet, he said that Remy is the perfect weight and that most dogs are overweight so people aren't used to seeing a healthy dog. Remy gets 2 cups of dry food (Hi Tek Naturals grain free) and various vegetables with each meal. He gets a raw egg once a week. He also gets a glucosamine powder supplement on his food once a day which I wet a tiny bit so it makes a gravy that he just loves. He gets various treats throughout the day but they are small and it is not a calorie overload by any means. He is very active as he comes everywhere with me (works with me!). He gets plenty of exercise and sleeps so well at night.
> 
> I'm just wondering if you all think that he is too skinny. I don't want to 'starve' him... I want to do what's right and have him be totally healthy.
> 
> ...


He looks to be in great shape.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

For the next two weeks (or until he is a better weight) we are feeding him 3x a day... 2 cups morning, 1 cup afternoon, 1 1/2 cups night. Hopefully that will get his weight up a bit.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe give him some steak,or hambuger, chicken, when we have these i give my guys some.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ashley, i just wanted to add that Remy is a really beautiful dog. He has such a sweet sensitive face


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I think he lost a bit of weight because he didn't eat for two days a week or so ago after he was near a bitch in heat (another trainers bitch). I was only feeding him 2 cups a day because I am giving him so many fruits/veggies... I that that would make up the extra calories?


Perhaps you should figure how many vegetal calories he's getting to see if it would equal a cup or two cups of food. But I'm guessing not. When I put Tess on a diet I used veggies to give her a sense of fullness. They don't have many calories. 

In any case, even without 5 pounds Remy looks and seems very lively and healthy. I just think he'd do better with a few more pounds. 

I keep wishing someone would develop a BMI chart for GRs. Wouldn't be hard to do for someone who really knows the breed.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> For the next two weeks (or until he is a better weight) we are feeding him 3x a day... 2 cups morning, 1 cup afternoon, 1 1/2 cups night. Hopefully that will get his weight up a bit.


I'm sure it will make him smile in any case!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, he's smiling  He'd eat the bag if I let him. Thank you all for your compliments... he really is the sweetest boy... just has that typical dopey golden personality... so sweet and loveable!


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Those puppy smoothies sound great for them!


I made one for my dog earlier, licked it up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Either cook the veggies or put them through a food processor. Feeding him whole raw veggies isn't giving him any benefits. I would up his egg to 3x per week. It's the yolk that is good for them so sometimes I'll use the whites for myself and give the yolks to the dogs.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Rukiri said:


> I made one for my dog earlier, licked it up.


That's terrific, I got the cat smoothie recipe from a cat owner who reversed their cats' diabetes giving it this smoothie and wheatgrass.


----------



## Golden Oliver (Dec 18, 2011)

My Oliver also looks thin, about the same as the photo looking down on Remy. Oliver was at the vet this week and weighed 67 lbs. He's 10 1/2 months old. The vet thought he was at a perfect size for him and she liked how she could easily feel his ribs. Not sure why I too still worry that he's a little too thin even though the vet said he's a good weight, basically what your vet also said! Oliver's coat is similar to Remy's as well, pretty thin right now but it appears that his big shed is finally over!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

All Golden's look starved. If by 2 he is still crazy skinny then there is a problem, but they need time to fill out. 
I really don't like the photo of him on a hydrant, its crazy slippy and he could try and jump off or a paw would slip and he could hurt himself. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I would more focus on his looks then a weight number. Two cups is way too little... Especially if he is active. I would feed him at least 4 cups a day until he gains weight then stick to 3 cups a day with treats. 

Nyah only weighs 56 pounds but looks heavier then remy... She is shorter then the average golden. I feed her 3 cups a day(1.5 twice a day) as well as treats and a frozen kong stuffed with high quality wet food. On days she super active ill give her an extra half cup. It's just like humans who are in sports , etc... You gotta eat more to make up for all the calories you are burning


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber is 64.5 lbs.*

Amber is one year and 2 weeks. She weighs 64.5 lbs and 23 inches at the withers, looks fit, but not too thin. You can see a vague outline of ribs and she has a nice waist, but her hip bones are covered. The vet said that she is at the perfect weight, not an ounce over or under. She eats 4 cups of kibble a day, adjusted down when she leaves some in the bowl. Remy looks like he could put on about 5 lbs. IMO. :wavey:


----------

